# Gesamte Form scrollen



## T1-Fox (16. Januar 2005)

Hallöle!

 Ich hab jetzt schon ungelogene 4 Stunden danach gesucht aber nur eine Möglichkeit gefunden und selbst die hat nicht funktioniert.
 Undzwar hab ich soviel Krams in meiner Form das ein User mit einer  Bildschirmauflösung
 von 800 x 600  das nie alles sehen würde, Ich suche also nach ner Möglichkeit wie im 
 Explorer eine V und HScrollBar zu realisieren so dass alles in dieser Form gescrollt werden kann.

 Hat da vielleicht jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag bzw. gleich die Lösung? 

 btw:
 Wenn jemand eine Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 oder so hat, der hätte ja dann ziemlich viel
 freie Fläche in der Form, kann man Objekte auch mit %-Grössen angeben? bzw. gibt es
 da auch eine Lösung?


 Ich könnte mich dann erst wieder heut Abend melden und bin schonmal auf Eure Antworten gespannt! 


 bis denne
 Fox


----------



## Merlin_78 (16. Januar 2005)

Hi T1-Fox,

schau dir mal dieses Beispiel an:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=229


----------



## T1-Fox (16. Januar 2005)

Hey Danke!
  ...hatte ich über google & co nicht gefunden 
  das werd ich gleich morgen mal ausprobieren aba eigentlich isses doch sowas von primitiv
  das man die möglichkeit unter vb nicht so einfach hat sowas zu machen!
 die andere sache is ja das das ganze sicher nich mit nem menu oder ner statusbar funktionieren würde (denk ich mal)

  nur aus neugier, ginge sowas mit VS 2003.net einfacher?


----------



## T1-Fox (17. Januar 2005)

Huhu ich nochma 

 also soweit klappt das ja ganz gut, nur halt die scrollbars sehn bescheiden aus, zb
 das blinken nach dem loslassen und die grösse der eigentlichen bar.
 danke nochmal!


 weiss evtl. jemand ob man in VB6 auch eine max. grösse einer form angeben kann?


----------



## Merlin_78 (17. Januar 2005)

Hi T1-Fox,

wie meinst du das mit der max. Größe einer Form?
Du hast ja die Width- und Height-Eigenschaften einer Form die du setzen kannst oder meinst du das in Abhängigkeit von der Bildschirmgröße oder wie soll ich das verstehn.


----------



## T1-Fox (17. Januar 2005)

Ich meinte so, das man ein Fenster garnich grösser machen kann als wie es eingestellt ist.
 (wieder Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt^^)


----------



## Merlin_78 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallöle,

wenn du auf die Minimieren-Funktion verzichten kannst, dann setz doch die BorderStyle-Eigenschaft auf 3. 

Wenn nicht, dann schau mal hier nach: http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=205


----------



## T1-Fox (17. Januar 2005)

Hey Super!
 genau was ich gesucht hab!
 Danke Danke Danke


----------

